# p1337 code, help?



## VascoMiranda (7 mo ago)

hi guys! so my car is giving me code p1337, wich says ''camshaft position sensor fault''
Now, im not sure what its actually wrong with the car, sensor has been replaced and the code still shows, timing has been checked and it on point.

Could it be the chain that links the two camshafts that is at fault? car is a s3 APY 210hp btw

if you got any guesses let me know! thanks


----------



## rezz (Aug 7, 2021)

I see this alot and 90% of the time it is due to dirty oil, low oil or the wrong weight of oil. Not sure of the actual car you are referring too, but most cam sensors have screens on them. If the oil is unable to pass through the screen then it trips the MIL light and you see "camshaft position sensor fault".


----------

